# Liebes-Aus für Johnny Depp ?



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Liebes-Aus für Johnny Depp?
„Piraten der Karibik“-Star Johnny Depp beim Fremdknutschen erwischt​*

Johnny Depp ist von Hollywood in einen kleinen Ort nach Frankreich gezogen, damit er der Klatschpresse entkommen kann. Doch jetzt hat ein Magazin in Frankreich Fotos von ihm veröffentlicht, auf denen er eine Frau küsst. Und die Frau ist nicht Vanessa Paradis! Ist die Beziehung von Johnny und Vanessa am Ende?

Johnny Depp und Vanessa Paradis sind seit fast dreizehn Jahren zusammen und haben zwei süße Kinder. Beide sagen, sie lieben sich auch ohne Heirat. Und jetzt das! Aber obwohl Johnny sauer auf die Presse ist, bleibt er wie immer cool. Er sagt, die Frau, die er küsst, sei seine Presseagentin und eine gute Freundin. Viel Aufregung um nix!

Ob wir ihm das glauben sollen? Wenn ihm schon seine sexy Filmpartnerinnen Angelina Jolie und Penelope Cruz nicht den Kopf verdrehen konnten, dann scheint die Liebe zu Vanessa immer noch so groß zu sein wie eh und je. Wir sind gespannt, ob wir von der Knutscherei nochmal was hören.

CH


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (27 Mai 2011)

Ob wir ihm glauben ist ihm wohl egal, wichtig ist was Vanessa davon hält


----------

